# RELEASED: Palette Orchestral Series FREE v1.2 Update



## Red Room Audio (Feb 20, 2020)

Greetings! Happy to announce the free v1.2 update for the *Palette Orchestral Series*. All 4 libraries got some love, including new content and completely overhauled legato. You can see what's new here:




Current owners, check your inboxes for update instructions. We're also having a sale to celebrate - *30% OFF all Palette libraries, plus up to 45% OFF when you bundle more than 1*. Just drop them in your cart to see the discount multiply. This is a great chance to complete your collection. Enjoy!


----------



## Robo Rivard (Feb 20, 2020)

My first install of Melodics weights 29.2 Gb on my SSD. According to the web site, the new version 1.2 is supposed to weight 35.9 Gb... We get 6 Gb of new material ??


----------



## korruptkey (Feb 20, 2020)

Really loving the new legatos


----------



## Red Room Audio (Feb 20, 2020)

Robo Rivard said:


> My first install of Melodics weights 29.2 Gb on my SSD. According to the web site, the new version 1.2 is supposed to weight 35.9 Gb... We get 6 Gb of new material ??


That's correct. The extra weight is due to the new legato overhaul. So no new material per say, but a vastly improved legato performance.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Feb 20, 2020)

Since the download seems to contain the whole package, can we just get rid of the old install, and use only the fresh material?


----------



## richardt4520 (Feb 20, 2020)

Just an FYI, looks like there's a typo in your instructions for Runs and Arps. I wouldn't have mentioned it but it confused me for a sec since the file names are not listed in the downloads


----------



## Red Room Audio (Feb 20, 2020)

Robo Rivard said:


> Since the download seems to contain the whole package, can we just get rid of the old install, and use only the fresh material?


Yes, that works too!

@richardt4520 thanks, fixed.


----------



## paulmatthew (Feb 21, 2020)

Thank you for the new updates. It's great that you are improving existing products. I did find some odd keyswitching setups in BP Melodics after the update which showed wrong keys listed in the articulations menu and some odd gaps for keyswitching in other instruments. Nothing major and doesn't affect playability but I did message the findings in to support.


----------



## paulmatthew (Feb 21, 2020)

Support got back to me and the keyswitches are setup this way intentionally to keep things consistent across the Palette series. The legato keyswitches are in different places depending on the range of notes recorded and where it falls in the keyswitch area marked with red keys. Of course , these can all be reassigned to taste if one prefers.


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 21, 2020)

Always cool to get new Updates !  
_*But*_ created strong push to add Melodics, given heavy improvements there .....


----------



## RonV (Feb 21, 2020)

One of the useful features in the Melodics is that the paired instruments (e.g., violins octaves, Fr Horn-Trumpet, Low Brass-Low Strings, etc.) are provided with 2 close mics that allow you to (almost) solo one sound versus the other. Adds a lot of flexibility. That along with the tree and room mics gives a lot of sonic flexibility versus some single-mic sketching libraries.


----------



## reutunes (Feb 21, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> Always cool to get new Updates !
> _*But*_ created strong push to add Melodics, given heavy improvements there .....


That new Melodics legato really is very smooth.


----------



## AndyP (Feb 22, 2020)

Got the Melodics Pack today, it's surprisingly good. 
Now the legatos sound good and the solo violin surprised me more than positively. On the solo horn one RR is a halftone out of tune at E3.
Altogether a good package. For the price you get a great addition to the sketching tool.


----------



## Geomir (Feb 22, 2020)

Robo Rivard said:


> Since the download seems to contain the whole package, can we just get rid of the old install, and use only the fresh material?


Nice idea! Can you confirm it worked? I am still downloading the whole Symphonic Sketchpad only for the update content. Your idea seems so much more simple and safe, than having to replace every folder one by one, and then check that everything worked fine through a "batch resave process"!


----------



## Robo Rivard (Feb 22, 2020)

Geomir said:


> Nice idea! Can you confirm it worked? I am still downloading the whole Symphonic Sketchpad only for the update content. Your idea seems so much more simple and safe, than having to replace every folder one by one, and then check that everything worked fine through a "batch resave process"!


To be honest, I'm still downloading the files! Download is interrupted all the time, and I have to babysit the whole process.


----------



## Geomir (Feb 22, 2020)

Robo Rivard said:


> To be honest, I'm still downloading the files! Download is interrupted all the time, and I have to babysit the whole process.


Oh OK, good luck with it! I am also still downloading, and I will let you know if I try to update before you do (which I don't think it's going to happen, because it's already Sunday 2 am here and I will go to sleep before the download completes)...


----------



## emasters (Feb 22, 2020)

Geomir said:


> Nice idea! Can you confirm it worked? I am still downloading the whole Symphonic Sketchpad only for the update content. Your idea seems so much more simple and safe, than having to replace every folder one by one, and then check that everything worked fine through a "batch resave process"!



This approach worked for me. My ISP has fast service and I was able to download all files in parallel (kudo's to Red Room for having a speedy download service). No issues deleting the prior version and using the newly downloaded image. And it batch-resaved fine after downloading was complete. I did this both for Melodics and the primary Sketchpad products. For Runs & Arps and FX I followed their document, replacing the items as directed. Worked fine. And thanks to Red Room for providing the update - really great with all the new content.


----------



## Geomir (Feb 23, 2020)

It also worked for me! Downloaded everything (I own only Symphonic Sketchpad), then deleted the "old" folder, and put the "new" folder in that place. They had the same name, the same path, so everything worked like a charm!


----------



## nolotrippen (Feb 23, 2020)

So legato improvements for Symphonic Sketchpad?


----------



## Geomir (Feb 23, 2020)

nolotrippen said:


> So legato improvements for Symphonic Sketchpad?


I don't think so... because Symphonic Sketchpad doesn't have any legato patches. The legato improvements must be available for the other Palette library.

EDIT: In Symphonic Sketchpad they just added 2 percussion instruments (Temple Blocks and Suspended Cymbal Swells).


----------



## nolotrippen (Feb 23, 2020)

Geomir said:


> I don't think so... because Symphonic Sketchpad doesn't have any legato patches. The legato improvements must be available for the other Palette library.
> 
> EDIT: In Symphonic Sketchpad they just added 2 percussion instruments (Temple Blocks and Suspended Cymbal Swells).


So, why not add them, even as scripting. And two percussion is just chintzy. How 'bout some watersphones or a blaster beam? I do think the patches are loading a bit faster.


----------



## Geomir (Feb 23, 2020)

nolotrippen said:


> So, why not add them, even as scripting. And two percussion is just chintzy. How 'bout some watersphones or a blaster beam? I do think the patches are loading a bit faster.


I totally get your point, I was also not overexcited about the 2 new percussion instruments, but keep in mind that it's a free update! They offered some extras without asking for extra money.


----------



## Crowe (Oct 10, 2020)

Seems I didn't get the email somehow and missed this thread so I just found out about this update. Downloading now!

I'd gotten the performance fixes prior and they've been fantastic, the additional improvements are just icing on the cake.


----------



## stfciu (Oct 10, 2020)

Shiirai said:


> Seems I didn't get the email somehow and missed this thread so I just found out about this update. Downloading now!
> 
> I'd gotten the performance fixes prior and they've been fantastic, the additional improvements are just icing on the cake.


Your post got me excited as it bumped the thread up and I was sent on the first page. I said wow, 30% off but then realized it was from February


----------



## Crowe (Oct 10, 2020)

stfciu said:


> Your post got me excited as it bumped the thread up and I was sent on the first page. I said wow, 30% off but then realized it was from February



Ahh, my apologies. Hang in there, they're sure to have a good deal come Black Friday .


----------



## reutunes (Oct 11, 2020)

As regards discounts, Red Room Audio tend to do an "anniversary" sale that runs a few weeks before Black Friday, so it should be coming up pretty soon. If you register for their email then you get 10% off your first order and get sent sale info automatically: https://redroomaudio.com/register/


----------

